# You know you love your animals when...



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

You wake up thinking you are cuddling your husband, when you realize it's your dog, and you just keep cuddling the dog.


When your favorite dog gets on your bed, and he takes up the whole thing, your hubby and you fight who has to kick him off. The hubby goes and gets a treat to get him off the bed.


When making waffles for dinner, you make extra for your dogs.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

When... Your chickens get breakfast first !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

anyone else ???


----------



## currycomb (Dec 16, 2011)

when all the animals are fed and watered before you and hubby


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> when all the animals are fed and watered before you and hubby


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> when all the animals are fed and watered before you and hubby


That's just good farm practice.  

You know you love your animals when the kitchen stove is used more for making TREATS for the animals than it is to make treats for your DH or DW.  Dog Bisquits, Goat cookies, Horse bites,  Llama Yummies, Chickie pickies.  etc.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> currycomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you make dog biscuits?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh there are recipes ALL OVER for making doggie treats, just google it 

You know you love your animals when...

~ Every year, the photo on your christmas card either includes them or is of just them.  (Mine this year is a baby bunny LOL)
~ You spend most of the time thinking about THEIR diets and THEIR nutrition than you would ever think about yours.
~ Your local feed store knows you by name 
~ You spend all summer cleaning the mud in the house up from spring, and all winter cleaning up the mud from fall, just to start it all over again.  BUT you are okay with that as long as your dogs get to come in the house and be warm and comfy and a part of the family.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> ~ Your local feed store knows you by name


There is one lady who works at tractor supply ... she is getting used to me !!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 16, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> DKRabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy at the feed store not only knows your name, but if you need goat feed this week or just chicken feed.

All your friends and family have also put the latest goat cam on their computers so you can talk about it when you call.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Oh there are recipes ALL OVER for making doggie treats, just google it
> 
> You know you love your animals when...
> 
> ...


So very true!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

You say, " When I went to the vet WHOPPS !!! Doctor ... "


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 19, 2011)

When you make eggs for breakfast you set aside a few bites to share with the dogs 

Spend more 'fun money' on the animals than on yourself (new dog toy trumps going to the movies!). 

Taking the cat on a walk 'cause she is an indoor cat but sometimes likes to roll around in the grass.


----------



## Perfect Piggies (Jan 11, 2012)

when u have mini potbelly pigs as pets and u snuggle up and sleep with them every night (they make amazing pillows)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

When you would rather go snow shoeing (or skiing or 4 wheeling mushing etc) with your chicken and even consider making them a special coat so you won't have to hold them or m ake your coat special so their warmer   so that when you have a conversation they never back talk


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 12, 2015)

When that's all you want to talk about...  Have done this prob. more than once!


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Jul 15, 2015)

You research them 24/7.


----------



## mikiz (Jul 20, 2015)

When almost $1000 for a new (rat) cage and all new, matching, colour coordinated decorations is nothing, $200 of a $250 shopping receipt is animal food and nobody blinks, but $50 on a nice meal out for the humans seems SO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 22, 2015)

When you buy the largest watermelon you can only because the chickens and rabbits get the rind.
When you buy the largest pineapple you can only because the geese love pineapple.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 14, 2017)

When you'll do anything for your animals and hug them all the time, but when a person comes near you, you're like, "don't touch me!" Lol


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 7, 2017)

When you kiss them anyway, even though your Mom read you about sicknesses you can get from them!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 7, 2017)

When you go around family and someone talks to you and you just smile and nod your head... Then an animal makes one little noice and you talk to them like you have been friends since you were born! LOL!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 21, 2017)

most of the pictures on your camera are of a pet.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> most of the pictures on your camera are of a pet.


YES!


----------

